# What is a atomizer?



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

I was looking on internet and looked at this

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160350834444

This is a pretty name for a diffuser or is different?

Brian


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

The only time I've seen that word, it has referred to one of those little glass perfume containers with the little squeeze ball that releases a fine spray of perfume. In reference to aquaria, I have no idea.  Perhaps it's someone's way to fancifully describe a diffuser.


----------



## clearleaf (Oct 4, 2008)

http://www.google.com/search?q=define%3Aatomizer&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial Hair spray, bug spray, post-punk band, etc.

I'm curious what the effect of constant pressurized CO2 would have on the RO membrane over time. Would it need to be cleaned or replaced periodically? I'm dubious.

PS: Google's 'define:' is awesome.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

they are a newish product (year and a half from HK suppliers?) that is like ceramic disc diffusion (but it isnt)
the idea behind these is that you can diffuse gas longer without worry of cleaning.
I haven't tried one. People are running them inline with canister output as one example.
Some users put their efficiency above ceramic disc and below needlewheel pumps.

If you don't like CO2 misting solutions you probably wouldn't like them, 
although some users do report no visible bubbles in the aquarium. 
with these - pressure, flow, dwell time will determine bubble size and % dissolved in water vs mist.


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

There is a huge thread over at TPT about tis difuser and several have bought them as well.

Craig


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

A very cool inline diffuser... perfect for those DIY co2.


----------



## speedballz (Aug 16, 2009)

Not recommended for diy co2. You will need a pressurized co2 in order to push the co2 into diffused.
It's a great design and concept but quality control isn't. Check plantedtank forum and you will see that the diffuser is cracking and leaking. Don't waste your money and time on it.


----------



## spcyamada (May 13, 2005)

I saw this a while back. I'll buy one tonight.


----------



## spcyamada (May 13, 2005)

Someone that had it. Looks like small bubbles coming from the outflow.


----------



## greenfinger (Sep 8, 2009)

I am using one. Mine is UP-Aqua brand. It gives out a mist if your CO2 rate is high. I prefer mist over fully dissolved CO2. There is a thread about this Atomizer on Aquariumlife forum. 
IMHO, it works great but some users seem to have issues with maintenance i.e. cleaning, and regulator pressure.


----------



## spcyamada (May 13, 2005)

Yeah. I saw another post over at the plantedtank also. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/90992-new-inline-diffuser-market.html Seems like it might be ok.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

I've been reading of a lot of people have issues with these. Cracks, leaks, etc. I have a BOYU which is similar but I believe built better. No issues yet in at least 6 months.


----------



## spcyamada (May 13, 2005)

I've read that too. I hope it turns out ok.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Seems like pretty mixed results with these. QC seems to be the issue. I was hoping this would have better results as it gets to be a pain to clean ceramic disks every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

bigstick120 said:


> Seems like pretty mixed results with these. QC seems to be the issue. I was hoping this would have better results as it gets to be a pain to clean ceramic disks every 2-3 weeks.


No need to clean the ceramic disc, just squirt a few ml of H202 on it at water change time. Preferably if the disc is out of the water but if not then when the filters are off. I just squirt a bit right at the disc at the diffuser in my 72 gal tank. Within a day the disc is again pure white. I do this once every week or so without even moving it. Takes a few seconds as part of my water change regime. H202 is cheap as heck at any drug store (or chemist if you're in the uk).

Or as I mentioned use the BOYU one. I have no issues with mine on my 60P tank and just bought two more to perhaps put on my canister outlet hoses of my 72 gal.

Search eBay under "CO2 Carbon Dioxide Diffuser Dispenser ". It's the first two items that come up. Shipping from Hong Kong only took just over a week for me.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I do th H202 trick as well, but would be nice to lose that one small step, anything to save some time!

Thanks for the link to the BOYO one, I saw where someone said that the inside is metal?! Maybe that link to TPT


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

How long do you put the H2O2 on it when you do? Mine did not work and a I was thinking I did not waited long enough or something.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

bigstick120 said:


> I do th H202 trick as well, but would be nice to lose that one small step, anything to save some time!
> 
> Thanks for the link to the BOYO one, I saw where someone said that the inside is metal?! Maybe that link to TPT


I bought two of those, one for spare. They are made with a white ceramic cylinder inside. The post describing it as having a metal cylinder was purchased in Japan I believe. I've run it for two months without any need to clean or disassemble. When I have to resort to using the spare, I will order a few more. At the price they are selling for, I would not mind considering them "disposable" but, so far, it's been working fine for 2 months.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Below is how mine looks:


__
https://flic.kr/p/4114564593


__
https://flic.kr/p/4115333270


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks for the photos, doesnt if fit regular XP tubing? 5/8" I believe is what it is. I was hoping for 1 size fits all. Ill have to try one of these out and see how it does.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

bigstick120 said:


> Thanks for the photos, doesnt if fit regular XP tubing? 5/8" I believe is what it is. I was hoping for 1 size fits all. Ill have to try one of these out and see how it does.


In my picture, it is installed on 5/8 inch, it's equivalent to 16-22 millimeter. I bought Ehiem tubing because it was cheaper than Rena tubing at the time. 5/8 is the largest it will fit, it tapers down for smaller sizes.


----------

